# privacy screen - need help



## MzMolly65 (May 11, 2012)

Due to our neighbour's deck being eye high to everything we do, their crazy attack dog and them sitting around inappropriately dressed, we're putting up some privacy screen and regular lattice wasn't going to do the trick, so I built a levered screen that resembles large wooden window blinds.

We've got the first one up but we had some trouble. We dug the holes, put in the posts. However, the screen was VERY heavy, had to go very high in the air and stay there while we fastened it. Then we also realized that while we had measured over and over the size was still off and we had to make up some difference between the posts. We finally came up with a plan; added some vertical 2x4's along the sides to make up the difference between the posts, fastened another 2x4 to heavy braces horizontally between the posts. Then we lifted the screen, first into the box of our pick up truck and then onto the 2x4, which held it in place while we fastened it to the posts and the 2x4 brace.

It wasn't easy. We have 3 more to go up and while we had room to work with the first one we're limited to about 4ft of space for the others which means we can't use the pick up.

The next three also share posts. So while we can have some strong friends help lift, I'd like to prevent any problems with the screen fitting between the posts. I have some ideas running around in my head about how we might get put up the others with less trouble BUT I'm not sure I'm on the right track.

Any suggestions??


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Tall ships are here starting tomorrow, and I used to rig and race sailboats, but it seems like you have an awful lot of sail effect, eight feet up, on posts only 3' in the ground. 

Did your neighbor ever get a permit for the deck? Did you get one for these privacy breaks? 

You have not told us how wide these things are but I see problems for you if they are like 8' flipped over and near solid fence paneling or something. You would have been better off and probably within code to raise some masts and hang some nice sailcloth you could adjust. These things have to fall down in the first big storm with only 3' buried.


----------



## MzMolly65 (May 11, 2012)

*buzzer sounds* ... ENNNGH!!! Thanks for playing. 

Does anyone have any helpful comments?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Get to know your neighbors. What you are doing, is making it look like you are the problem, not them. Also sounds like there is more to the story here, then is being told. BTW, what is your description of "inappropriately dressed" Are you stating that they are sitting out there just in their underwear. As for this supposed "Attack Dog", so it is a K-9. I am guessing that it barks at you every time you are out in the yard.

Our Golden Retriever does it to people all the time, when they go down the alleyway back behind our house. Some would state that she is vicious and dangerous, due to she will come running at you, from the patio, to the fence and start barking crazy at you, while wagging her tail at the same time.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What is the brick structure? 
Let me get the facts first -- you need this to be 8 foot high?
How wide do you need it to be?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

sdsester said:


> Tall ships are here starting tomorrow, and I used to rig and race sailboats, but it seems like you have an awful lot of sail effect, eight feet up, on posts only 3' in the ground.
> 
> Did your neighbor ever get a permit for the deck? Did you get one for these privacy breaks?
> 
> You have not told us how wide these things are but I see problems for you if they are like 8' flipped over and near solid fence paneling or something. You would have been better off and probably within code to raise some masts and hang some nice sailcloth you could adjust. These things have to fall down in the first big storm with only 3' buried.


My guess is that the deck was already there, this OP is the problem, not the neighbor at this point. Especially with that unsafe Billboard they have put up.

BTW, this OP lives in a Manufactured home, so my guess is that they lease land in a "Trailer Park", or Mobile home park. http://www.diychatroom.com/f15/help-weight-restrictions-mobile-home-143443/


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Do you a deck or patio off your house? What about building a pergola
over your patio or deck 
with a side wall? This will look good, give you 
100 percent privacy and you'll create the illusion of an 
outside room as well.


----------



## NegativeTen (Mar 29, 2013)

MzMolly65 said:


> *buzzer sounds* ... ENNNGH!!! Thanks for playing.
> 
> Does anyone have any helpful comments?


It's a little unclear what you're expecting a 'helpful comment' to be. Sdsester asked a couple simple questions, and offered his advice (which is, more often than not, _good_ advice). If you disagree with his comment, maybe you should explain _why_, because I'm sure others will ask the same.

Have you thought about the implications of having something this large on (above) your property? I'm certainly not a structural engineer, but that thing looks awfully heavy, and my assumption is that you're doing this on a whim because you're fed up with your neighbors. If (more likely, when) that thing takes a fall, it can do some serious damage to both property and people/pets. Your insurance isn't going to cover something that's built out of code without permits. Honestly, I doubt you could get a permit for something like this... it just doesn't sit right with me.

Without you giving us more detail on what sort of precautions and research you've done on this, we're probably going to assume the worst. If I were your neighbor, I'd be calling the city to come investigate the 'little' project you've got going on.


----------



## MzMolly65 (May 11, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> My guess is that the deck was already there, this OP is the problem, not the neighbor at this point. Especially with that unsafe Billboard they have put up.
> 
> BTW, this OP lives in a Manufactured home, so my guess is that they lease land in a "Trailer Park", or Mobile home park. http://www.diychatroom.com/f15/help-weight-restrictions-mobile-home-143443/



If all you're going to do is making unhelpful remarks please don't bother hitting your send button. 

The situation surrounding the need for the privacy screen is not up for discussion. There is obviously a lot more to this than anyone here knows or needs to know. 

If anyone has any helpful suggestions regarding how to get the remaining screens up so they can be fastened to the posts I'd appreciate them.


----------



## NegativeTen (Mar 29, 2013)

MzMolly65 said:


> If all you're going to do is making unhelpful remarks please don't bother hitting your send button.
> 
> The situation surrounding the need for the privacy screen is not up for discussion. There is obviously a lot more to this than anyone here knows or needs to know.
> 
> If anyone has any helpful suggestions regarding how to get the remaining screens up so they can be fastened to the posts I'd appreciate them.


That's not an appropriate way to seek help, and I'd wager that the rest of the community would agree with me. By and large, the response you're going to get will probably be 'hire a professional.' Despite being a 'DIY' forum, everyone here is concerned with safety and doing things within the bounds of code and law (not to mention respect for your neighbor. I'd be furious if my neighbor put an eyesore like that in my line of view). If you can't explain the precautions and prework that you've done for this project, it's unlikely that you'll get any 'helpful suggestions' about finishing your project.


----------



## MzMolly65 (May 11, 2012)

NegativeTen said:


> Have you thought about the implications of having something this large on (above) your property?


Yes, we have.


----------



## MzMolly65 (May 11, 2012)

NegativeTen said:


> If you can't explain the precautions and prework that you've done for this project, it's unlikely that you'll get any 'helpful suggestions' about finishing your project.


I've had someone completely skip the request for help and go straight to telling me what I *should* have done. 

I've had someone who doesn't know me at all suggest I rent a lot in a mobile home park and post a link to other posts regarding my renovations.

I've had someone tell me their dog also runs at the fence barking, albeit with tail wagging.

Can you please tell me how any of those comments is educational or informative?


----------



## NegativeTen (Mar 29, 2013)

MzMolly65 said:


> I've had someone completely skip the request for help and go straight to telling me what I *should* have done.
> 
> I've had someone who doesn't know me at all suggest I rent a lot in a mobile home park and I'm uncertain what that has to do with this situation.
> 
> ...


The fact of the matter is that if you're unwilling to disclose what you have and haven't done so far in the project, then people aren't going to offer helpful advice. No one wants to contribute to a project that is potentially a safety hazard. If you were forthcoming with some of that information perhaps you'd get a better (and more positive) response rate.

Also, posting in the correct forum might help. But don't get your hopes up.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

MzMolly65 said:


> *buzzer sounds* ... ENNNGH!!! Thanks for playing.
> 
> Does anyone have any helpful comments?


Mz Molly, I was really just suggesting you have a lot of sail effect on this structure you have built. I can calculate it somewhat for you if you tell me what the width of your panels are. I am just guessing 4x8. Just tell me usual prevailing winds and how the panels sit to them. Tell me how bad the wind gets in storms. I actually did not know you live in a trailer park. I have nothing against people in them but South of me, those that do not pay attention to wind loads, or design strange things, seem to get relocated without permission in tornado season. 

Meanwhile you are asking if we can tell you how to continue something you will not let us understand and that some of us perceive to be dangerous from the rather limited amount of information you have provided. And you are now angry with at least some of us? That seems a bit unfair don't you think? 

I promise I am not climbing on you. Meanwhile why are you being hard on us? You showed eight feet or more of structure anchored three feet in the ground and at an angle. You are asking us, if I understand, how to set the posts in a space where you have but four foot of clearance and hang the other panels; sharing posts between two "billboards" as you drew the sketch for us. 

Post hole digger Molly. Or remove a portion of the common fence, with neighbor permission, or that of your County Sheriff if you cannot talk to each other, so you can have reasonable access. This would not be an unreasonable request unless their is some feud beyond reasonable discussion with your neighbors going on. You will be responsible for putting the fence access you took down back up. 

But please listen. You cannot share posts anchored so shallow for something like this for your structure you have in mind. You are going to hurt someone, or something. You cannot anchor it show shallow and only on 4x4. 

Molly, I am going to see if the moderators will move this to the construction or general discussion section. I don't want you getting mad at those who built landscape structure and this site if there is a solution that might be helpful to you in another section. 

Fair enough?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Why is everyone jumping ugly all over this poster?
Granted, this construction is not going to be nice looking.

Instead of giving lectures about getting along with neighbors,
why not try and help with their dilemma -- They want privacy!

We have the best neighbors in America, however, I can sit out
in our yard without seeing them.
Went to a BBQ at my cousins 
house and the neighbors along side of them, and the neighbors
in back of them could see us and they both
waved and made comments to my cousin through out the day.
I felt as if we were on display. 

We have dense plantings as well as side walls on both ends of our deck.
We didn't need the side walls for privacy; we did it to create the illusion
of an outside room. 

Some people (like me ) want total privacy in their backyard. 

Getting back to the original posters problem, perhaps we can turn all this negativity 
into some constructive advice.
Give some feedback on starting over and re-using the wood.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Just do what good old Sarah did, when she did not like her next door neighbor.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

While this is a good solution, it would never pass town code in many
areas, ours included. 
Whose Sarah?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Two Knots, if I am figuring this correctly, the Wind load on that panel could be around 135-160 or even over 200 on a good high wind day. That means those puny 4x4 three feet down are going to do nothing to stop that from sailing, if they got a good wind event.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I am not questioning the figuring of the wind load or anything else,
I was commenting on some snarky comments made to the poster.
I agree the structure is an accident waiting to happen.

I think it best for the poster -- Molly to re-think the project, and perhaps
with some constructive criticism this can be achieved. 

From what I can see, the neighbors back of their house overlooks 
the side of her property, I think the neighbors house is a corner house,
and they have a high deck, thus, Molly is in a gold fish bowl.

That's why I suggested a patio with a pergola and a side wall. 
This would provide absolute privacy from them...


----------



## MzMolly65 (May 11, 2012)

sdsester said:


> Mz Molly, I was really just suggesting you have a lot of sail effect on this structure you have built. I can calculate it somewhat for you if you tell me what the width of your panels are. I am just guessing 4x8. Just tell me usual prevailing winds and how the panels sit to them. Tell me how bad the wind gets in storms. I actually did not know you live in a trailer park.
> 
> Fair enough?


Fair enough and thank you for a start in a better direction. Yes, they are 4x8, prevailing winds are north west and the panels are on the west side of our house (4 feet away), with the neighbour's house and some large cedar trees about 15 to 20 feet away.

fwiw and totally irrelevant which is why I didn't comment on the OP comments regarding our home ... it's not a trailer park. It's a privately owned home.

As for Two Knots comment "Give some feedback on starting over and re-using the wood.", that would also be welcome.

Height restrictions for fence is 6ft which is why we couldn't simply add to the already standing fence. Free standing "garden" structures have no height restrictions. 3 ft was the limit of the post hole auger. Yes, I realize it's not pretty (neither is our overweight, naked neighbour) .. but we plan on planting some fast growing vines at the base to make it look more part of the yard.

Any suggestions for either making this structure work OR making something else work would be appreciated. I am willing to take this down and start over if we cannot make this current structure work.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> Two Knots, if I am figuring this correctly, the Wind load on that panel could be around 135-160 or even over 200 on a good high wind day. That means those puny 4x4 three feet down are going to do nothing to stop that from sailing, if they got a good wind event.


I was not willing to do a wind calculation because I was missing the width of the panels and just guessed them to be standard fence panels rotated. And I don't know, since she would not tell us, if wind would be coming at them or at a weird angle that might just race through those slots and twist the thing of the posts. 

Ok, I did two Grezgoll. I did mine at 20mph breezy day and then cranked it up to 40mph. Unadjustable, I could not hold 3' of posts in the ground. If I turned a flat surface at an angle to compensate for wind direction not shared, it got a lot better for a flat surface. In some wind directions, the semi-open fence 8' in the air would twist the 4x4s out of the ground with the broken windflow flowing over them.

Worst thing in this. Is we were helping try to resolve a neighbor feud. My fave neighbors are absolutely nude most of the time and I like it that way. Of course I live on North Pond and Lincoln Park Zoo. But Rhino **** really stinks and I have no problems trying to resolve this. 

We are a culture that has forgotten how to talk with our neighbors I fear.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

sdsester said:


> Worst thing in this. Is we were helping try to resolve a neighbor feud. My fave neighbors are absolutely nude most of the time and I like it that way. Of course I live on North Pond and Lincoln Park Zoo. But Rhino **** really stinks and I have no problems trying to resolve this.
> 
> We are a culture that has forgotten how to talk with our neighbors I fear.


You are very correct on the last part. Tonight is Get out and meet your neighborhood night, or as it is actually called "National Lights on, Get out to stop crime, National night out". Bet if the OP got outside tonight with the rest of their neighbors, they will find out they are no different than the others that live where they do, but may find out that they are the ones, not the neighbors the OP perceives as the problem, that all the other neighbors on their block looks at them as the weird ones, and wondering why they are going through all of this, for a problem that is not actually there.

I do not like looking out our back window at the neighbor's house across the alley, or out my front window, at the neighbor across the street, but I at least go out and talk to the neighbors on my street every now and then. Also very good neighbors with the local sub-shop across the street from me, due to I have helped their employees out when we had a bad snowstorm a few years back, also because we keep an eye on their building back door, with our security camera, after hours, due to it is in the line of sight.

I personally hate threads like this, because it is not about solving a problem, it is about creating a non-existent problem that is not there. If the neighbors in question are just that bad, then there should be no reason why this OP in question is not going to the local city council to report them, or filing complaints about their indecent exposure in public view.

No need to recreate the Berlin Wall, unless they are trying to do a history lesson for the local kids, and show them what the East Berliners had to endure for many years, during the Cold war.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Molly, sorry. I posted for Gregzoll before you did. Nice you have backed off. This really is not about you building walls, it is about seeing if you can work it out and admit your neighbors don't look that bad, sometimes, in things you would never wear. 

I've walked into neighborhoods and mediated some people said I should never have survived. 

People can resolve issues without all the issues.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

There are a few issues here, one being privacy and another the 
aesthetics of the privacy screen that Molly is building, as well as the safety
of the construction. I think we can move on from the -getting along
with your neighbors- issue. Bottom line is they want privacy.

We are blessed with wonderful neighbors and all have great kids too,
however, we spend a lot of time on our deck from Spring until Fall and I 
appreciate how private it is. When I need a dose of my neighbors, I 
invite them for a BBQ or a brunch. :wink:

But, I know this is not the way it is for everyone, as I'm sure there may
be some members here that have the neighbors from hell...

If Molly comes back, we then perhaps we can provide some constructive criticism.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to building an Construction forum. 

You may get the help you need here.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Is my assumption correct MzMolly, is your neighbors deck high
and overlooking your property? Are you open to other ideas to 
achieve privacy?


----------



## MzMolly65 (May 11, 2012)

sdsester said:


> We are a culture that has forgotten how to talk with our neighbors I fear.


We have not forgotten, we tried ..


----------



## MzMolly65 (May 11, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Is my assumption correct MzMolly, is your neighbors deck high
> and overlooking your property? Are you open to other ideas to
> achieve privacy?


Yes, you're correct. Their deck faces the master bedroom side of our house and our front yard. 

I am open to any ideas that will provide quick and affordable privacy. My SO is so out of patience he's ready to just sell and move.

ETA: we've already considered various plant options (clumping bamboo, etc.) but it's not a good growing location, no sun all day, baking hot in the evening. We can plant something AFTER there's a screen to provide afternoon shade.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It's your backyard where you need the privacy, right?

How high is their deck? Is their house a high ranch?

Could you provide a rough sketch
of your house and their house in relationship to yours?

Looking at your original drawing, you need something 
about 8 foot high x 8 foot long? 

Do you have a patio or deck off the back of your house?


----------



## MzMolly65 (May 11, 2012)

It's your backyard where you need the privacy, right?

Strangely enough, no. It's our front yard and side. The side is my work area and we spend a lot of time gardening in the front. Anytime we move the dog goes into full attack mode and comes flying off the deck barking it's head off.

How high is their deck? Is their house a high ranch?

Their house is a low foundation mobile like ours, their deck is approximately 4 feet off the ground, but line of sight is at 8 feet.

Could you provide a rough sketch
of your house and their house in relationship to yours?

See attached.

Looking at your original drawing, you need something 
about 8 foot high x 8 foot long? 

We actually need something that totals 32 feet long and 8 feet high.

Do you have a patio or deck off the back of your house?

We do but it's already private because the fence back there is taller and there's a hedge that inhibits the dog's view.


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

You may try something like this, but be warned. If you and your neighbor have serious issues anything you try to put up, they may try to either destroy or damage. Glad I love my neighbors.


----------



## MzMolly65 (May 11, 2012)

> You may try something like this, but be warned.



Can you tell me what that is and how it's put together?

The neighbours won't damage or complain about anything we do. They simply refuse to do anything from their side of the fence.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think I would put in some calls to the local building office....I'm willing to bet they are violating one or more limits...

Then....the next time they are out and about....get out the video camera and start recording....and then put it on you tube....or turn it over to the PoPo....


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ah, I assumed you wanted this in the backyard.

You need to start by taking down what you have already have
built, and go back to the drawing board...I'm not saying this
to be mean, but now that I know it's for the front yard, it
would be a total eyesore. And, I seriously doubt that you would
not get complaints from the other neighbors.

Firstly, why do you need it on the side, just because of your
bedroom window? put up solar shades, it blocks the view
from the outside, while it still lets in the light...and
from the inside you can see out. Also, plant fast growing 
shrubs or hedges along the fence.

If it was the backyard you wanted to block you would have more
freedom to do what you want; since it's the front yard you have
to give it more thought, as you want something attractive...

My suggestion would be to build an arbor, make it with a more solid
back and perhaps a seat in it. It would block the house next door,
and give you some privacy. It would be best if it was on a slight angle
and away from the fence a little so that you can plant behind it.

I did a quick search for Arbours and saw this.

https://www.google.com/search?q=gar...=en&client=safari#biv=i|138;d|wkW0d5SwOTDasM:

There are hundreds of Arbours on the Internet, I'm sure you could gather
some inspiration from the photos and build something that would do the
job you want it to do, while still looking attractive.

Another suggestion is to build a Pergola on that side of the house,
from the end of the house to the front door. You could do a slate patio,
and on the end fill it in (with a wall ) ...fill it in as dense as you want it.
I have stained glass in mine, but you could hang a garden flag in it just
as easily. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL ...:laughing:
that would help, putting the neighbors on youtube, while they're 
sitting naked on their deck on their private property. I don't think so! :no:
Not a good idea. 

Maybe the dog...video tape the dog instead! :yes:

Seriously, neighbors barking dogs can ruin your life. Many people
are just so inconsiderate, and don't give a hoot about trying to be a good
neighbor. Many people don't realize how much their dogs bark, because it's
their dog and they don't pay attention to it. My nephew got a letter from
a neighbor about his dog barking during the day, he haven't realized how
annoying it was until it was brought to his attention.
He wrote a note to his neighbor and dropped it in his mailbox, essentially saying,
"thank you so much for bring to my attention that I was not being a considerate
neighbor. The problem will be resolved."
He kept his dog in more, and disciplined the dog as soon as he barked
incessantly. Problem solved amicably. 

I agree with Ddawg, call the town, our town as ordinances against barking dogs.
They are only permitted to bark for a certain amount of minutes. 

We have three neighbors with dogs, all of them are sweethearts. No barking!
Thank goodness.


----------



## MzMolly65 (May 11, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Firstly, why do you need it on the side, just because of your
> bedroom window?


The side is slated to be my work area. I want potting benches and a shady place to work hypertufa. It's a useless space otherwise and will be put to good use if I can work back there without being attacked constantly.

Re: the dog and animal control. They've been out. The dog needs to bark for 20 minutes STRAIGHT in order to be considered a nuisance. Insanely, full attack all day long doesn't count if there's even a 1 minute break in between, even though we're frazzled for the entire day. Pun intended, the law has no teeth. We are grateful for small things, she doesn't bark all day, she only attacks when she sees us. Which is me working back there for an entire day or gardening in the front yard OR moving around in my bedroom or bathroom (which means having curtains drawn and those rooms are dark all the time). As long as we sit still or stay in the back yard or the other 1/2 of the house we're fine .. (I'm almost laughing) We feel like prisoners in our own home.

When you suggest pergola did you mean down the entire side of the house or just up front? If we build a pergola can we still put a "wall" on the neighbour's side?

We had considered an arching pergola and make a covered laneway but we want to re-side the house either next year or the one after and were trying to stay away from the wall until after that was done. 4ft doesn't give enough room for both.

Can you please look at the picture I've attached. I know this isn't the same "wall" we've built but besides looks what makes this safer than what we have up now? Post size? depth in ground? or just the big air gaps? Can the panel that we have up be made safer with larger/deeper posts? Or is it a complete wash? I'm aware the wall panel isn't pretty now but with plants grown over it will look better in time .. it still needs to be safe so I'm willing to take it down if it will never be safe no matter what.


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm sure the great minds on this site will help you work thru your dilemma. Can you post more pictures so we can get a better understanding of how your yard is laid out? I think that will help us troubleshoot a little better. 

Also I've been told that the post above ground shouldn't exceed 2/3 of the total length with the other 1/3 being buried and preferably encased in concrete. 

if you want it 8' tall you'd want at least 4' of your post buried and encased. Luckily you have a very shallow frost depth which wont cause much heaving.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

How many feet between the house and the fence on the side?

I think the pic of the free standing arbor is fantastic...(it looks to 
be about 8 foot long x 8 foot across? 

You could make a pergola along side the house and come off it past the house
in the front as much as you want (8 feet?) then turn it in front of the house
say 4 feet, and put a bench in it. The side walls could be filled in for privacy.

I know it hard to picture and if I was any good at drawing in perspective,
I would draw it for you, but I can only draw birds eye views and front
drawings.


----------



## MzMolly65 (May 11, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> How many feet between the house and the fence on the side?
> 
> You could make a pergola along side the house and come off it past the house in the front as much as you want (8 feet?) then turn it in front of the house say 4 feet, and put a bench in it. The side walls could be filled in for privacy.


I understand what you're describing. I just went and measured, there's exactly 5'5" between the house wall and the brick pillars that make up our fence. I'll go take more pics now.

If we made a pergola similar to that one, could we still use the current panel in between the posts? Or is that still unsafe? 

I'm still trying to understand if I can make the current panel safe to use or is the design of it just not going to work no matter what size posts or how deep. It's not a matter of cost at this point, it's trying to make something that neither dog nor people can see through without actually sticking up a piece of plywood.

I love the pergola in the picture I sent you BUT it's pointless for what we need to achieve when it comes to privacy.


----------



## MzMolly65 (May 11, 2012)

The most recent pictures. 

View from our front yard, 
the 5'5" space I want to turn into potting bench area (work on privacy screen halted until we find a better solution)
and a quick pic of the neighbour's deck and their fix for the problem .. an old table propped up to block the view, which the dog simply runs under.

Pics of the back yard .. trees we planted all down the back fence last year (please grow quicker, please grow quicker) which solved part of the problem because the dog can't see us through the fence anymore, and their tatty old umbrella that is stained and torn propped up to block the view to our back yard.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Please explain each pic?

Is the deck with the umbrella and windmill their deck?

Is one deck your deck?


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

Two knots


, and their tatty old umbrella that is stained and torn propped up to block the view to our back yard.

Lets assume the other deck is hers.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

So your decks are across from one another? Is that a section
of fence along the back of your deck to block the view? 

Are those shrubs fast growing Leland Cyprus ?


----------



## MzMolly65 (May 11, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> So your decks are across from one another? Is that a section
> of fence along the back of your deck to block the view?
> 
> Are those shrubs fast growing Leland Cyprus ?



I'm sorry, I was about to answer but realized it's irrelevant to the question at hand. I would like to focus on the privacy screen in the front yard if that's ok. Unless the answer to these questions helps solve the screen problem I'm having.

I only sent pictures of the back yard to show the proximity of the neighbour's home and deck.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The photo of the arbor you posted is where you should concentrate
your efforts. You could tailor it to your needs. Come down the side,
and then come across the front a little, perhaps four feet.

Since this is visible from the front of the house, you have to consider
aesthetics...I would scrap your billboard privacy fence as it is not
going to improve your curb appeal. (you can still reuse that wood) 
Focus on the pic you posted, you
said you like it -- and it does look good. 
Sketch it up. 

You can fill it in more with wood slats for more privacy...
The reason I asked about the Leyland Cyprus, as they grow fast
and big, and that would provide a lot of privacy in a couple of years.

As far as structural advise, I hope someone else can jump in to help you
on supporting the structure.


----------



## windowguy (Jan 27, 2009)

First of all.. the thing weighs too much because it looks like your the material you are using for the long slats/blinds are 2/6s? or 2x4x? Why on earth did you pick something so fat/heavy? you can use much much "thinner" material for a blond. 

Are those like closet shelf hangers for a brace? that's awful. 

Next.. you don't have to build a screen in place on the ground and then HOIST it up? you build it up as you go along?

With all the time and aggravation and money you have spent on lumber and materials.. you should just buy some 10 feet tall arborvitae and start lining them up like soldiers. Not high enough? then keep them in planters and not in the ground. If it takes 20 or 30 of them then so be it. you might not get 100% total blockage but you'll be surprised how much a bunch of them will block the annoying things you look at.

If you think ARBs are too expensive look for other tall/full shrubbery to use. Keep them in big potted plants so you can move them around.


----------

